# Stupid Voyage questions



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Coming from an old Kindle that still had buttons and no cloud BS.  Which I'm not entirely sure I understand.  I did manage to import my collections.... but my question is am I going to have to re download all my books again?  I do not want to have to worry about a wifi connection to download a book if I'm somewhere and prefer to just keep them on my device instead of the cloud.  (Cripes people not all of us what our stuff stored elsewhere).


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

You'll need all the books downloaded that you might want to read.  I usually just keep my current book and a few possible next books on my Kindle.  A lot of people like everything on the Kindle and it's yours so if you want to do that, do.

The Cloud isn't something new on recent Kindles.  In older Kindles it was there but it was often called the Library or the Archive.  It's just a different name.

Something to consider next time you get a new Kindle is getting the 3G version.  With that you can download your books wherever you are with no concern for Wifi.  I always get 3G.  I rarely use it but at times I'm very glad I have it.  Those few times make it well worth the $70 extra for me.  Using a 3G Kindle is exactly the same as using a Wifi Kindle.  Amazon takes care of all the differences for you.  You just use it.

Barry


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

I've had a Kindle since the K2 I'm aware of 3G.  Didn't want it.

Since it shows covers now, is there a way to tell you've read it already, like to progress bar in the menu on the old style?  Before I download everything?  

Honestly, I'm not sure the light is worth all of this.  About ready to sell it and go back to my old one.  That they force everything into a near tablet mode annoys the living crap out of me.  Want an ereader.  Not a tablet.  Dont' want it set up like a tablet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I suggest you read through the users guide . . . . . it'll explain some of the features that are new to you and will also let you explore the various menu options so you can change from grid to list view, turn off the default home screen view, etc.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

barryem said:


> Something to consider next time you get a new Kindle is getting the 3G version. With that you can download your books wherever you are with no concern for Wifi. I always get 3G. I rarely use it but at times I'm very glad I have it. Those few times make it well worth the $70 extra for me. Using a 3G Kindle is exactly the same as using a Wifi Kindle. Amazon takes care of all the differences for you. You just use it.
> 
> Barry


I did the same with the Voyage. Very convenient, even though I don't use the 3G a lot, but when I need to it's great to have it there.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I suggest you read through the users guide . . . . . it'll explain some of the features that are new to you and will also let you explore the various menu options so you can change from grid to list view, turn off the default home screen view, etc.


I actually figured all of that out. It's still just not quite right. As someone who was loathe to upgrade because I really liked everything about my old Kindle, this is probably more annoying than it should be. That I can't tell what I've read and what I haven't right now is really bothering me because I had to just download everything again, which means more sorting. Blarg.

I had 3G on my first few Kindles but found I didn't use it nearly enough to justify the cost. Especially when I can store my whole library on it and read what I want to when I want.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Labrynth said:


> Coming from an old Kindle that still had buttons and no cloud BS. Which I'm not entirely sure I understand. I did manage to import my collections.... but my question is am I going to have to re download all my books again? I do not want to have to worry about a wifi connection to download a book if I'm somewhere and prefer to just keep them on my device instead of the cloud. (Cripes people not all of us what our stuff stored elsewhere).





Labrynth said:


> I've had a Kindle since the K2 I'm aware of 3G. Didn't want it.


I haven't had a 3G Kindle since my K1; don't miss it, so I hear you!. I have all new books purchased downloaded to my current Kindle, If I'm reading a series or all books by an author or something, I download everything pertinent to the current Kindle. Or, if I'm going on a trip, I'll download a whole bunch of books that I think I might want to read in the next couple months onto the Kindle. Gotta have enough!



> Since it shows covers now, is there a way to tell you've read it already, like to progress bar in the menu on the old style? Before I download everything?


You don't have to keep it in cover mode, where you see the covers. If you tap on "All Items," where you can change it to show books, peridocals, collections, you can change it from "Grid View" (covers) to "List View" which will show you your books with the progress bar below it. (I *think* the list view shows the dots on the Voyage... charging my Voyage to check.). EDIT: My Voyage, may not have the latest software, show the % read on books while in list view.

Hope this helps you like your Voyage better! EDIT: I agree, it would be nice if we could just duplicate the downloads of our last Kindle to match.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You don't have to keep it in cover mode, where you see the covers. If you tap on "All Items," where you can change it to show books, peridocals, collections, you can change it from "Grid View" (covers) to "List View" which will show you your books with the progress bar below it. (I *think* the list view shows the dots on the Voyage... charging my Voyage to check.). EDIT: My Voyage, may not have the latest software, show the % read on books while in list view.
> 
> Hope this helps you like your Voyage better! EDIT: I agree, it would be nice if we could just duplicate the downloads of our last Kindle to match.


Current software on the Voyage set to List View DOES have the progress bar of dots under the titles on the home page. We've had it back for about 6 months.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Current software on the Voyage set to List View DOES have the progress bar of dots under the titles on the home page. We've had it back for about 6 months.


 

I thought it probably did, as it's on the Oasis; like I thought, my Voyage software was out of date. It was in airplane mode (and not charged, to boot). Will see what happens now that it is charged and synching with the mother ship.

Betsy


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Hmm maybe I need to check the software.  But I got it in Nov... you'd think it would be updated.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not necessarily.

And you probably know how to check the version:

Home Page: Menu (stacked bars in the upper right hand corner) > settings > menu > Device Info

Mine is 5.7.3, surely wasn't updated since before November,  and has the % read, which would be just as useful to you, I think.  But you only see it on the books in List View, as I mentioned earlier.  In Grid (or cover) View, you don't see either % or progress bars. 

Betsy


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Labrynth said:


> As someone who was loathe to upgrade because I really liked everything about my old Kindle, this is probably more annoying than it should be.


This is a problem for you largely because you waited so long to upgrade. You were sensible and now you have to pay the price. 

Learn to be a gadget freak, the silly kind that always has to have the latest gadget whether you need it or not and when you get it it won't be that different from the previous gadget. Be sensible and use the old one just because you happen to love it instead of abandoning it for the new model and when you're forced to change you get the accumulated differences of years and you have to contend with them all at once.

Down with good sense, I say! Three cheers for wastefulness. 

Barry


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> And you probably know how to check the version:
> 
> ...


Current version is 5.8.7.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Current version is 5.8.7.


I know. 


The only reason I brought up the version of my Voyage was for comparison with the OP's Voyage which she said she bought in November; I know that the Voyage I have had to have been updated last well before November since it's been ages since it was off airplane mode.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah! . . . . . sorry . . . . had sort of lost track of what discussion I was in. 

'kay . . . in case this is useful information:

On the voyage when you go to menu/settings/menu/device info, there's a 'what's new' link at the bottom.

Tapping that and it looks like 5.8.7 was released December 2016. So it's completely possible that a device purchased in November does not have it. That's the update that added "Ember Bold" as a typeface choice.

The previous update was 5.8.5 in October. That's the one that changed the design of the settings area. It also lists the improved manga reading engine, and fixed the view so that manually loaded books show both in 'all' and in 'downloaded'.

Previous to that was 

5.8.2 in August which fixed "Tables Experience" -- I don't read a lot of books with tables so can't speak to it.
5.8.1 in June which improved the Page Flip to let you view 9 thumbnails at a time. That's also the one that put the progress dots back, but only in list view. Also some other things I don't really use.
5.7.4 in April just says 'performance improvements and other general enhancements.

And that's as far back as mine goes -- though I've had the device since Sept 2014.

Betsy, since yours has 5.7.3, it might list other things . . . or maybe 5.7.3 is the original, but it seems unlikely that there were no updates between Sept 2014 and April 2016 . . . .


----------

